# The best...



## JL84 (Nov 2, 2006)

What is the best bow in your opinion?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

this topic may only start arguments haha :lol:

BOWTECH TRIBUTE!!!!!!!

the thing is if you buy a top end bow from each company, if it be matin, bowtech, mathews, hoyt if u buy the top end of that company your getting a DAMN good bow

but it dosnt take a exspensive bow to kill a deer.....


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

where is that lock at...........................................

mark


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> where is that lock at...........................................
> 
> mark


what do you mean by that


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

lock the thread. :wink:

mark


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

BOW TECH TRIBUTE.... But in my opinion the next best thing would be a ROSS...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Parker Frontier with 2 plus cams

a very close second, would be the Bowtech Tribute :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mathews, everything else is garbage :lol:


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i shoot a parker, good bows. but any of the leaders is going to be a winner. its all about preference, and feel.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

HOYT!!!!!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

i agree with you guys if youve got any of the high end bows then youve got a great bow but to tell a truth they are all a rachet if you buy one now in two years it will be obsolete i have a hoyt razorteck and i love it ive kiled many deer with and i think its what feels best to you


----------

